# Brake warning on 24/7



## Reppin412 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just got back from vacation, started up my car to take it for a drive and the ebrake light wont stop blinking, and my display on my dash wont stop flashing saying STOP/See service menu/ etc. Its an mk4 2004.5 gli, and I had the same problem a month ago and added brake fluid and it went away and finally came back now. Any ideas as to what could cause this?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you checked the brake fluid level again? Those cars have a wear sensor only on one front pad, is it worn thru, it could be since you stated you did have to add fluid, which means the pads have worn since the pads were last serviced and the fluid topped off.


----------



## Reppin412 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah it looked a little low so i added some more. and no i didnt check that I guess thats where I should start bc im pretty clueless and couldnt find much help in the faq


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm also pretty sure that a VAG-Com scan will show if the sensor has worn thru.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

You can also take your front drivers side wheel off, clip the wear sensor, and connect the wires together. This will eliminate that problem. Check your brakes and make sure they're still good of course. If that doesn't help, check your fuses. You may have a burnt out one, which will cause this to happen as well.


----------



## Reppin412 (Jul 13, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> I'm also pretty sure that a VAG-Com scan will show if the sensor has worn thru.


I have trouble scanning my car because I have an aftermarket headunit so most scanners I try dont work. 

And my brakes dont look bad so i might just have to clip the wear sensor then haha


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, you can go to Ross-Tech's website and get the instructions on how to fix the aftermarket radio problem, or just pull the head unit when you have it scanned. There really is no good reason to have that particular problem.


----------



## Reppin412 (Jul 13, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> Well, you can go to Ross-Tech's website and get the instructions on how to fix the aftermarket radio problem, or just pull the head unit when you have it scanned. There really is no good reason to have that particular problem.


I know I know haha Im just busy right now with school and stuff and it isnt affecting my braking so I figured id try to find out what it is without having to scan it


----------

